# Kwame a King?



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Don't know about Kings MLE situation, but would you guys want to use the full MLE to sign him?


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

RebelSun said:


> Don't know about Kings MLE situation, but would you guys want to use the full MLE to sign him?


I was thinking about the same thing since I heard on the news that they have suspended him. He can be a great player in this league. Just gotta work with him. :whoknows:


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

hes a scrub hes exactly what we dont need

we need a griffy defender at the 2/3


or a rebounder/shot blocker than doesnt disappear for the playoffs


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Dodigago said:


> hes a scrub hes exactly what we dont need
> 
> we need a griffy defender at the 2/3
> 
> ...


We can go after Jerome James if he's available. :laugh:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)




----------



## bigerik (May 4, 2005)

Kwame's a bit of a scrub, no offense. Don't want him on my kings.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

bigerik said:


> Kwame's a bit of a scrub, no offense. Don't want him on my kings.


It wouldn't hurt to try. :whoknows:


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

I just mentioned him in another thread, so I defintaly think its possible. 

I wouldn't sign him off so quickly. Maybe fans of other teams think he's a scrub, but he lit us up for like 30 and 20 and then like 25 and 12 last season. He's at least 7 foot by now, and very strong. Everyone always complains about him having bad hands, but he's only 23, if he went to college he could still be in his rookie season. Very good man to man defender, too, which means no more getting lit up by Jerome James. 

The first thing I think about with him is a quote from someone on the Wizards board about him a few seasons ago. They said something like "He's inconsistant, but every now and then he'll play like Chris Webber for a few minutes." They were right, too. 

Best of all, with his injury plagued season, he could be in our price range. Unlike the other players who could address some of our problems, like Chandler and Curry, who will almost definetaly be matched and Dalemburt, who Atlanta is supposedly gonna throw big money at, and, well, then there's Swift, who's basketball IQ leaves a lot be be desired for a team that needs great passers. 

Statistically, Brown already had a bit of a breakout last season, but the first rule of the Kings is that everyone plays up to their potential here. 

He's not pefect for us, but the player he still has a chance of becoming could be. Has Jermaine O'neal taught us nothing? I really don't see anyone else we could possible acquire that has a chance of helping us like he could...


----------



## bigerik (May 4, 2005)

I'd take him as a backup only at this point behind divac(if we even get him back) or maybe behind a studly pf. Only if the price is right though.


----------



## Twix (Mar 19, 2005)

I was confused at first when I first read this post that Brown got suspended. But I just read an article on what happen. Thats bad to hear that he won't be with the Wizards the reminder of this season and most likely end up no longer in the Wiz. 

After I read that, I don't know if I want him on the Kings anymore. I wouldn't like a player that if Adelman plays him less mins, he just won't show up. :|


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

His career high in Points, Rebounds, FG Made, and Minutes are all from one game against us:

http://www.nba.com/playerfile/kwame_brown/index.html

NBADraft.net's Profile from 2001


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

Yes, it is true that Kwame hasn't been the ideal teammate if these things are true, but I'm not about to say they are for sure until we hear his side. 

This team became what it is today by taking chances on "questionable character" players like C-Webb and Jason Williams.


----------



## bigerik (May 4, 2005)

One thing we don't need are bad two faced attitudes and I think c-web(even though I liked him a lot) was like that. Don't know kwame's attitude but I know his games not all that stellar. I've seen enough of him playing to know that. I definitly wouldn't mind him as a 3rd stringer, prviding there's no horrible attitude problems with him.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Peja Vu said:


> His career high in Points, Rebounds, FG Made, and Minutes are all from one game against us:
> 
> http://www.nba.com/playerfile/kwame_brown/index.html
> 
> NBADraft.net's Profile from 2001


We always like to go after players that have had career highs against us. :laugh:

:nonono:


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

I'd take him. We need someone who's physical in the front court.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

halfbreed said:


> I'd take him. We need someone who's physical in the front court.


We wouldn't need him to score 20ppg to be effective for us. 10 to 15 would be nice but he would need to rebound and block, the area which we are hurting the most.


----------



## bigerik (May 4, 2005)

he's a bit skinny and soft, otherwise i'd say yes. I think we need some thicker bodies inside.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

> We always like to go after players that have had career highs against us.


This is extremely true.


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4 (Feb 6, 2005)

Woundnt mind him, move Miller to PF and we are set.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

AnDrOiDKing4 said:


> Woundnt mind him, move Miller to PF and we are set.


Also Miller is at best when he's playing PF IMO. :whoknows:


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

maKINGSofgreatness said:


> Yes, it is true that Kwame hasn't been the ideal teammate if these things are true, but I'm not about to say they are for sure until we hear his side.
> 
> This team became what it is today by taking chances on "questionable character" players like C-Webb and Jason Williams.


Kwame isn't nearly the impact player C-Webb was. The character vs. talent issue needs to be raised--does this guy's potential (because I really don't think he's realized his potential yet) make it Sacramento's worth to deal with him faking the flu? Anyone who fakes illness during the playoffs....sorry. Don't want a quitter on my team. No thanks.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

yeah, your right, but Webber was a few years ahead of of him in his development because of going to college.


----------



## bigerik (May 4, 2005)

I don't want him now. He's been described as a no show and as "bait". People are saying he should be cut like fishing "bait' is cut. i.e. cut your losses or stiffs.
So much legit bad news about him now. No thanks. Plus this is sac, not any scrub can just come in here and play on my kings.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

bigerik said:


> I don't want him now. He's been described as a no show and as "bait". People are saying he should be cut like fishing "bait' is cut. i.e. cut your losses or stiffs.
> So much legit bad news about him now. No thanks. Plus this is sac, not any scrub can just come in here and play on my kings.


Yeah thats true. We gotta be careful who we bring.


----------



## sac23kings (Mar 31, 2005)

why would we kwame? hes been an underachiever his whole career. i know hes out of high school but hes never than anything major


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

sac23kings said:


> why would we kwame? hes been an underachiever his whole career. i know hes out of high school but hes never than anything major


It took Jermaine O'neal 5 years to get to where he is. So you never know.


----------



## bigerik (May 4, 2005)

I don't wanna wait that long. We need proven players


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Well, you already have King Darius. I suppose King Kwame would sound kinda cool, too.


G-Force


----------



## sac23kings (Mar 31, 2005)

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> It took Jermaine O'neal 5 years to get to where he is. So you never know.


i never really liked the blazers that much, but when i used to watch their games, i used to always say that jermaine oneal is gonna be great and that he just needs to play. i dont see that with kwame.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

It is worth the risk. I would love the team to have a big guy with his kind of athleticism.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> "A lot of teams are going to be willing to take a chance on him," says one general manager, "but no one is going to go over the midlevel (about $5 million per year) to get him. He cost himself a lot. Not just money, but opportunities and respect and all the other stuff outside of money." . . .


http://www.sportingnews.com/experts/sean-deveney/20050508.html


----------



## AZwildcats4 (Feb 9, 2004)

I'm all for it. He's a decent player right now, and he has the potential to be really good. A change of scenary might be just what he needs.


----------

